# What breed is this



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like to get this breed of chicken. What is it?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Usually says somewhere inside the page listings or at least in other poultry mags it does.


----------



## ten-acre-farms (Oct 3, 2013)

It just says the name of the person that took the pic.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I say American Game or Old English Game.


----------



## avis67 (Oct 27, 2013)

It looks like an American Game Fowl from the body structure. http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry//Games/BRKAmerGame.htmlhttp://www.feathersite.com/Poultry//Games/BRKAmerGame.html


----------

